# x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14 will nicht emergen....

## alex00

Bekomme beim emerge --update --world folgende Fehlermeldung....jemand eine Idee....Danke.

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/work/libdrm-2.4.14/tests'                                   

Making all in modeprint                                                                                                          

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/work/libdrm-2.4.14/tests/modeprint'                         

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../libdrm    -I../../shared-core -I../../libdrm/intel/ -I../../libdrm -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT modeprint.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/modeprint.Tpo -c -o modeprint.o modeprint.c                 

modeprint.c: In Funktion »printConnector«:                                                                                       

modeprint.c:172: Warnung: Zuweisung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp                                                                  

mv -f .deps/modeprint.Tpo .deps/modeprint.Po                                                                                     

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../shared-core -I../../libdrm/intel/ -I../../libdrm -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -o modeprint modeprint.o ../../libdrm/libdrm.la ../../libdrm/intel/libdrm_intel.la                                                                                                                             

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../shared-core -I../../libdrm/intel/ -I../../libdrm -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/modeprint modeprint.o  ../../libdrm/.libs/libdrm.so ../../libdrm/intel/.libs/libdrm_intel.so        

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/work/libdrm-2.4.14/tests/modeprint'                          

Making all in modetest                                                                                                           

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/work/libdrm-2.4.14/tests/modetest'                          

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../libdrm    -I../../shared-core -I../../libdrm/intel/ -I../../libdrm -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT modetest.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/modetest.Tpo -c -o modetest.o modetest.c                                                      

mv -f .deps/modetest.Tpo .deps/modetest.Po                                                                                       

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../shared-core -I../../libdrm/intel/ -I../../libdrm -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,-O1 -o modetest modetest.o ../../libdrm/libdrm.la ../../libdrm/intel/libdrm_intel.la -lcairo                       

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../shared-core -I../../libdrm/intel/ -I../../libdrm -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/modetest modetest.o  ../../libdrm/.libs/libdrm.so ../../libdrm/intel/.libs/libdrm_intel.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so                        

/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_lock_io'                                                                 

/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_unlock_io'                                                               

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status                                                                                              

make[2]: *** [modetest] Fehler 1                                                                                                 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/work/libdrm-2.4.14/tests/modetest'                           

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1                                                                                            

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/work/libdrm-2.4.14/tests'                                    

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1                                                                                               

 *                                                                                                                               

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14 failed.                                                                                         

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3138:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3923:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 3963:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3138:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3923:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 3963:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.14/temp/environment'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## alex00

Hmmm...hab jetzt nochmals ein emerge --sync gemacht und es nochmals versucht...leider ohne Erfolg. Einer eine bessere Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Hmmm...hab jetzt nochmals ein emerge --sync gemacht und es nochmals versucht...leider ohne Erfolg. Einer eine bessere Idee?

 Ja ich..  :Wink: 

Du hast sicherlich dies übersehen, bzw nicht befolgt  *Quote:*   

> >>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.
> 
> * libxcb-xlib.so is no longer shipped by libxcb but was kept on your system
> 
> *
> ...

 

----------

## alex00

Ok habe ich übersehen....habe jetzt das gemacht und bekomme folgende Ausgabe:

```

/usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh

 * Fixing broken libtool archives (.la)                                      

 * Scanning for libraries requiring libxcb-xlib.so...                        

 * Broken libraries:                                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.so                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3blibsndfiledecoder.so                           

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfile_k3b.so                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3bffmpegdecoder.so                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3bartsoutputplugin.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.so                                  

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.so                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.so                                  

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.so                  

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3balsaoutputplugin.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_videodvd.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libk3bmpcdecoder.so                                  

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libk3b.so                                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libk3bdevice.so                                           

  /usr/lib/libpoppler-glib.so                                                

  /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/compizconfig.so                           

  /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.so                     

  /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/glade.so                      

  /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so                       

  /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtkunixprint.so                   

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libqtmcop.so                                              

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libx11globalcomm.so                                       

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kconf_update.so                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kio_uiserver.so                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_metainfo.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libshellscript.so                                    

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkdeprint_management_module.so                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded_kcookiejar.so                                   

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded_kwalletd.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_psd.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/cupsdconf.so                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded.so                                              

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kconf_update.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_pcx.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kabc_dir.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdeprint_lpr.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/highcontrast.so                       

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/kthemestyle.so                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/keramik.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/plastik.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/highcolor.so                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/styles/light.so                              

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so                       

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kjavaappletviewer.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kaddprinterwizard.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded_kssld.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_help.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_http.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdeprint_ext.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdeprint_tool_escputil.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kgzipfilter.so                                       

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdeprint_rlpr.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kstyle_plastik_config.so                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkmultipart.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_http_cache_cleaner.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_tga.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_uiserver.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_dds.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/ktexteditor_insertfile.so                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcookiejar.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded_proxyscout.so                                   

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkhtmlpart.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_xview.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_file.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/knotify.so                                           

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_xcf.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkatepart.so                                       

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_ico.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdeprint_lpdunix.so                                  

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdeprint_cups.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_ghelp.so                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded_kpasswdserver.so                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_ftp.so                                           

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded_kdetrayproxy.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kbzip2filter.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcm_kresources.so                                    

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kabcformat_binary.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_tiff.so                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/ktexteditor_docwordcompletion.so                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kbuildsycoca.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_rgb.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/khtmlimagepart.so                                    

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkcertpart.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/ktexteditor_kdatatool.so                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kstyle_highcontrast_config.so                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/klauncher.so                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded_kdeprintd.so                                    

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_hdr.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kimg_eps.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/ktexteditor_isearch.so                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kabc_ldapkio.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/dcopserver.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kabc_file.so                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfileaudiopreview.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcmshell.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kbuildsycoca.so                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kaddprinterwizard.so                           

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_cupsdconf.so                                   

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libvcard.so                                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc_dir.so                                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kded.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kcmshell.so                                    

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_klauncher.so                                   

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkntlm.so                                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkmdi.so                                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kcookiejar.so                                  

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libktexteditor.so                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkspell2.so                                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc_file.so                                           

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkunittest.so                                           

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscript.so                                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_dcopserver.so                                  

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.so                                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesu.so                                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.so                                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkmdi2.so                                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkresources.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc_ldapkio.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint_management.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkabc.so                                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.so                                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kio_http_cache_cleaner.so                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.so                                              

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libknewstuff.so                                           

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.so                                              

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkscreensaver.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeprint.so                                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkatepartinterfaces.so                                  

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.so                                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletbackend.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkmid.so                                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdesasl.so                                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdnssd.so                                              

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkimproxy.so                                            

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkspell.so                                              

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkwalletclient.so                                       

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libDCOP.so                                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkhtml.so                                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkmediaplayer.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.so                                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_redmond.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_plastik_config.so                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcm_kwinrules.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin.so                                              

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcm_kwinoptions.so                                   

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_rules_dialog.so                                 

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_quartz_config.so                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_laptop.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_keramik_config.so                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_keramik.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_plastik.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_quartz.so                                      

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_b2.so                                          

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_default_config.so                               

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_b2_config.so                                    

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcm_kwindecoration.so                                

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_web.so                                         

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_modernsys.so                                   

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_default.so                                     

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_modernsys_config.so                             

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecorations.so                                        

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kwin_rules_dialog.so                           

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kwin.so                                        

  /usr/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_pango.so                                     

  /usr/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_xlib.so                                      

  /usr/lib/graphviz/libgvplugin_rsvg.so                                      

  /usr/lib/libgtkimageview.so                                                

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pcx.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ept.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/inline.so                    

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/yuv.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xc.so                        

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/avs.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/cut.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/mpeg.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/svg.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/caption.so                   

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/mat.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/rla.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/art.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/txt.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/thumbnail.so                 

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/cin.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/tile.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/label.so                     

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/rgb.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/braille.so                   

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/mono.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/url.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/x.so                         

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/sct.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/cals.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/palm.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/hrz.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/tga.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/bmp.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xps.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xcf.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/dds.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/dps.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/msl.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ycbcr.so                     

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/mvg.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ipl.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/preview.so                   

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/fax.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/viff.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/dng.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ps2.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/histogram.so                 

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/wmf.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/jpeg.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pcl.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/cmyk.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ps.so                        

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/uil.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ps3.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/sfw.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/cip.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/png.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/raw.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/dpx.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/html.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/gif.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/magick.so                    

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pattern.so                   

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/vicar.so                     

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/dib.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/mtv.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/avi.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pcd.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/sun.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/dot.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/rle.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/info.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/dcm.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/matte.so                     

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/fits.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/wpg.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/tiff.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/gradient.so                  

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/null.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/wbmp.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pnm.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/otb.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xbm.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pdb.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/gray.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pix.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/sgi.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/map.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/icon.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/uyvy.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/ttf.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pwp.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/tim.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/mpc.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xpm.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/scr.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pict.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/mpr.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/clip.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/meta.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/hald.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/plasma.so                    

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/stegano.so                   

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/xwd.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/pdf.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/psd.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/vid.so                       

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/coders/miff.so                      

  /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.2/modules-Q16/filters/analyze.so                  

  /usr/lib/libMagick++.so                                                    

  /usr/lib/libMagickCore.so                                                  

  /usr/lib/libMagickWand.so                                                  

  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_vo_out_aa.so                           

  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_vo_out_xxmc.so                         

  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_vo_out_xshm.so                         

  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_vo_out_xv.so                           

  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_vo_out_opengl.so

  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.26/xineplug_vo_out_xvmc.so

  /usr/lib/transcode/import_x11.so

  /usr/lib/transcode/filter_subtitler.so

  /usr/lib/transcode/filter_pv.so

  /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so

  /usr/lib/libcairo.so

  /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so

  /usr/lib/libcompizconfig.so

  /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libini.so

  /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-x.so

  /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so

  /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so

  /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so

  /usr/lib/compiz/libsvg.so

  /usr/lib/compiz/libkconfig.so

  /usr/lib/compiz/libannotate.so

  /usr/lib/compiz/libblur.so

  /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so

  /usr/lib/compiz/libvideo.so

  /usr/lib/libdecoration.so

 * Scanning for packages installing broken libraries ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Broken packages:

  app-cdr/k3b

  dev-libs/poppler-glib

  dev-python/compizconfig-python

  dev-python/pygtk

  kde-base/arts

  kde-base/kdelibs

  kde-base/kwin

  media-gfx/graphviz

  media-gfx/gtkimageview

  media-gfx/imagemagick

  media-libs/xine-lib

  media-video/transcode

  net-libs/webkit-gtk

  x11-libs/cairo

  x11-libs/libcompizconfig

  x11-libs/pango

  x11-wm/compiz

```

Wenn ich jetzt nochmals emerge --update--world mache bricht er leider wieder bei libdrm mit dem gleichen Fehler ab.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_lock_io'                                                                 
> 
> /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_unlock_io'  

 

Schau mal in den libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide. Der Aufwand für das X-Update ist relative hoch, stell dich auf eine lange gesamte Updatezeit ein ;)

Oh und immer schön einen Blick in eselect news read new werfen. Aber in diesem Fall hab ich das auch erst gemacht nachdem ich im Forum durch eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung auf dieses Howto gestoßen bin. Muss mich erst noch daran gewöhnen.

Leicht Off Topic:

Das die ausgaben von anderen Paketen immer unter der anderen landen finde ich sehr unvorteilhaft. Gibt es da nicht irgend etwas mit screen, so das man die die emerge-Menldungen in einem anderen Terminal (bequem) mitlesen kann?

----------

